# Holy Terribilis clutch!!!!



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

33 eggs and all but one have started to develop.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thats awesome!!!! if u get a female out of there i may be very interested!!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow! Never seen one that large!

From just one female?


----------



## Neona (Mar 16, 2009)

Woa! That's a lot of eggs, do post many pictures as they continue to grow. 

Good luck!!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

just one female. she just laid another clutch today, about 6 days later.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!

What kind of SUPER FFs are you feeding that terrib pair


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW..how old are you pair?


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

It's a super top secret squirrel secret Gary. The clutch she just laid earlier today has 23 eggs in it. 50 eggs in a matter of 6 days. 

Candy, the 2.1 trio is approximately 2yrs and 3 months old. Give or take a few weeks. 

Tony


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

Your going to have to expand your room soon!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet clucth, best of luck!!


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Orange? dibbs?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

does anyone know if its more stress on the terribilis breeding than something say like a tinc, or pumilio?? 
i guess i should also ask do terribilis breed like this year round? or is it more periodical??

im asking because i know that tincs can breed all year round and sometimes need a break so they dont get all stressed out. and most tincs lay just a fraction of what these terribs have done


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

Troy, in our experience the terribilis induce their own break. Over the colder winter months they took about a 2.5 month break on their own. They slowed down and were only producing a clutch or two a month for a few months, now they are back to laying every 5-14 days. They are well fed and as far as breeding taking a toll, I did notice one of the males slims down a little during heavy breeding but the female always seems fat and frumpy. And yes, they are orange, shoot me a pm with interests, we've got them coming out of the water in a month so should have some more ready in two or three months. 

Tony


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

cool thanks tony


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Holy moly!!! What are you going to do with all them frogs? You are going to be knee deep in terribilis soon.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

SLEDDER23 said:


> Orange? dibbs?



I second this... Are these Orange, Mint, or Yellow???

That is insane!!!! I hope I have 1 female out of my bunch!!! *Fingers are Crossed*

Congrats!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

They are orange.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So just an update. I put the big clutch in the water today. It was 30 tads. The second clutch has 5 tads that htached today. I would imagine the rest will be out tomorrow or the next day. I got another clutch of 23 eggs a week after the second one. I am trying the tads in a much bigger container this time. I put all 30 in one of those long sterlites that can slide under your bed. I am going to see if more of them survive being ina larger container and if they morph out larger. I will update again soon.


----------

